# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون التحكيم السوري

## الزينالزين

*قانون التحكيم السوري**القانون السوري* *قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية**المرسوم الإشتراعي رقم بتاريخ 28/9/1952**الباب الرابع**التحكيم**المادة (506)*
1- يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يشترطوا بصفة عامة عرض ما قد ينشأ بينهم من النزاع في تنفيذ عقد معين على محكم واحد أو أكثر.
2- يجوز الاتفاق على التحكيم في نزاع معين وبشروط خاصة.
*المادة (507)*
لا يصبح التحكيم إلا ممن له أهلية التصرف في حقوقه ولا يصح التحكيم في نزاع يتعلق بالأحوال الشخصية أو بالجنسية أو بالمسائل التي لا يجوز فيها الصلح.
*المادة (508)*
لا يصح أن يكون المحكم قاصراً أو محجوراً عليه أو محروماً من حقوقه المدنية.
*المادة (509)*
لا يثبت التحكيم إلا بالكتابة
*المادة (510)*
يجب أن يحدد موضوع النزاع في صك التحكيم أو أثناء المرافعة ولو كان المحكمون مفوضين بالصلح وإلا كان التحكيم باطلاً.
*المادة (511)*
إذا تعدد المحكمون وجب في جميع الأحوال أن يكون عددهم وترا.
*المادة (512)*
1- إذا وقعت المنازعة ولم يتفق الخصوم على المحكمين أو امتنع واحد أو أكثر من المحكمين المتفق عليهم عن العمل أو اعتزل العمل أو قام مانع من مباشرته له أو عزل عنه ولم يكن بين الخصوم شرط خاص عينت المحكمة التي يكون من اختصاصها أصلاً النظر في تلك المنازعة من يلزم من المحكمين وذلك بناءً على طلب من يهمه التعجيل بحضور الخصم الآخر أو في غيبته بعد دعوته إلى جلسة تعقد في غرفة المذاكرة.
2- ويجب أن يكون عدد من تعينهم المحكمة مساويا للعدد المتفق عليه بين الخصوم.
3- لا يقبل الحكم الصادر بهذا الشأن أي طريق من طرق الطعن.
*المادة (513)*
يجب أن يكون قبول المحكم بالكتابة ما لم يكن معيناً من قبل المحكمة.
*المادة (514)*
لا يجوز للمحكم بعد قبول التحكيم أن يتنحى بغير سبب جدي وإلا جاز الحكم عليه للخصوم بالتضمنيات.
*المادة (515)* 
لا يجوز عزل المحكمين إلا بتراضي الخصوم جميعاً ولا يجوز ردهم عن الحكم إلا لأسباب تحدث أو تظهر بعد صك التحكيم
*المادة (516)*
يطلب رد المحكمين لنفس الأسباب وبالإجراءات التي يرد بها القاضي
يرفع طلب الرد إلى المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى في ميعاد خمسة أيام من يوم إخبار الخصم بتعيين المحكم.
*المادة (517)* 
لا ينقضي التحكيم بموت أحد الخصوم وإنما يمدد الميعاد المشترط لحكم المحكمين ثلاثين يوماً.
*المادة (518)*
إذا عين المعزول أو المعتزل سواء بحكم من المحكمة أو باتفاق الخصم امتد الميعاد المحدد للحكم ثلاثين يوماً
*المادة (519)*
على المحكمين أن يحكموا في الميعاد المشروط ما لم يرتض الخصوم تمديده.
*المادة (520)*
يجب على المحكمين عند عدم اشتراط أجل للحكم أن يحكموا في ظرف ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ قبولهم التحكيم وإلا جاز لكل واحد من الخصوم أن يطلب من المحكمة تعيين محكمين آخرين للحكم فيه.
*المادة (521)*
1- يتقيد المحكمون بالأصول وبالمواعيد المتبعة أمام المحاكم إلا إذا أعفوا منها صراحة
2- يصدر الحكم من المحكمين على مقتضى قواعد القانون.
*المادة (522)*
المحكمون المفوضين بالصلح معفون من التقيد بأصول المرافعات وقواعد القانون.
*المادة (523)*
يحكم المحكمون في النزاع على أساس ما يقدمه الخصوم لهم من بيانات ومستندات قبل انقضاء الميعاد المحدد للحكم بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل وإلا جاز الحكم بناءً على الطلبات والمستندات التي قدمها أحدهم وإذا كان ميعاد الحكم أقل من أربعة أسابيع وجب تقديم الدفاع والمستندات من الطرفين في النصف الأول من هذا الميعاد.
*المادة (524)*
يتولى المحكمون مجتمعين إجراءات التحقيق ويوقع كل منهم على المحاضر ما لم يكونوا قد أنابوا واحد منهم لإجراء معين واثبتوا الإنابة في محضر الجلسة
*المادة (525)*
إذا عرضت خلال التحكيم مسألة أولية تخرج عن ولاية المحكمين أو طعن بتزوير ورقة اتخذت إجراءات جنائية عن تزويرها أو عن حادث جنائي آخر أوقف المحكمون عملهم ووقف الميعاد المحدد للحكم إلى أن يصدر حكم نهائي في تلك المسألة المعارضة.
*المادة (526)*
يرجع المحكمون إلى رئيس المحكمة التي كان من اختصاصها أصلاً النظر في الدعوى لإجراء ما يأتي :
أ) الحكم على من يتخلف من الشهود عن الحضور أو يمتنع منهم عن الإجابة بالجزاء.
ب) اتخاذ القرار بالإنابات القضائية.
*المادة (527)*
1- يصدر حكم المحكمين بالكتابة بعد المداولة بأكثرية الآراء أو بإجماعها.
2- يجب أن يتضمن الحكم صورة صك التحكيم وملخص أقوال الخصوم ومستنداتهم وأسباب الحكم ومنطوقه وتاريخ ومكان صدوره وتوقيع المحكمين.
3- إذا رفض واحد أو أكثر من المحكمين توقيع الحكم ذكر ذلك فيه ويكون الحكم صحيحاً إذا وقعته أغلبية المحكمين.
*المادة (528)*
يجب أن يصدر حكم المحكمين في سورية وإلا اتبعت في شأنه القواعد المقررة للأحكام الصادرة في بلد أجنبي.
*المادة (529)*
1- جميع أحكام المحكمين ولو كانت صادرة بإجراء من إجراءات التحقيق يجب إيداع أصلها مع أصل التحكيم بمعرفة أحدهم ديوان المحكمة المختصة أصلاً بنظر الدعوى ويحرر كاتب المحكمة محضراً بهذا الإيداع.
2- إذا كان التحكيم واردا في قضية ترى في محكمة الاستئناف أودع حكم المحكمين ديوان هذه المحكمة.
*المادة (530)*
أحكام المحكمين لا تقبل التمييز.
*المادة (531)*
تطبق القواعد الخاصة بالنفاذ المعجل على أحكام المحكمين.
*المادة (532)*
1- يجوز استئناف الأحكام الصادرة عن المحكمين طبقاً للقواعد والمهل المقررة لاستئناف الأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم - ولا يقبل الاستئناف إذا كان المحكمون مفوضين بالصلح أو كانوا محكمين في الاستئناف أو إذا كان الخصوم قد تنازلوا صراحة عن حق الاستئناف أو إذا كان موضوع أو قيمة النزاع الجاري بشأنه التحكيم مما يفصل فيه بحكم غير قابل للاستئناف.
2- يرفع الاستئناف إلى المحكمة التي تختص بنظره فيما لو كان النزاع قد صدر فيه حكم ابتدائي من المحكمة المختصة.
3- لا يقبل الحكم الصادر عن محكمة الاستئناف الطعن بطريق التمييز.
*المادة (533)*
يجوز فيما عدا الفقرة (هـ) من المادة 241 الطعن في أحكام المحكمين بطلب إعادة المحاكمة طبقاً للقواعد المقررة لذلك في ما يتعلق بأحكام المحاكم ويرفع الطلب إلى المحكمة التي كان من اختصاصها نظر الدعوى.
*المادة (534)*
إذا صدر حكم المحكمين غير قابل للاستئناف أو كان قابلاً له وانقضى ميعاده لا يصير الحكم واجب التنفيذ إلا بقرار يصدره رئيس المحكمة التي أودع إليها ذلك الحكم بوصفه قاضيا للأمور المستعجلة بناءً على طلب أحد ذوي الشأن.

----------

